# This is horrible



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Look at this disgusting "Bowl'

http://www.teddytank.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

@[email protected] what is... that's terrible.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

:redmad:C-R-A-Z-Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who ever thought of this must have never heard of fish. Hopefully this sort of thing will be made illegal. I feel so bad for the bettas suffering in the 'bowl'.


Edit: Ok, i didn't mean to get ahead of myself like that but it's just HORRIBLE!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Kids would want to cuddle with the bowl since it's plushy


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Would that mean that the kids would carry around the "bowl" and bring it places with the fish inside?!? How people come up with these crazy ideas I will never understand...


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I still don't believe my eyes. Seriously, with the water sloshing around inside(the kid is hugging it), the fish is sure to die!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

This "thing" is an insult to fish and their owners everywhere. It makes me feel horrible because of what people do to fish... just because they are fish. I was at a carnival the other day as a volunteer, and they were handing out live baby KOI, Goldfish, AND bettas, and putting them each in a 1/4 gallon container. The Bettas were given the least water, about half an inch. I was so furious, so i went to the library nearby and printed out koi, goldfish, and betta care sheets and handed out wanter condtionder samples. This one mom took the fish and i asked her if she wanted any water conditonder. She was like "no, i don't really care about fish, i mean its just a fish, the question isn't if its gonna die, its when." I wanted to take the fish right back from her, but i could get in serious trouble if i did. I despise people like that. How selfish, in fact, i think that is a form of animal abuse.

I apologies if i offended anyone, but this just makes me angry


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

Under "Betta Care:"

"Betta Fish orignated from Southeast Asia and live in small puddles. Therefore, they do well in smaller habitats."

:squint:

*implodes*


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

RainbowSocks said:


> Under "Betta Care:"
> 
> "Betta Fish orignated from Southeast Asia and live in small puddles. Therefore, they do well in smaller habitats."
> 
> ...


*Implodes with you*


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

"Male bettas do best in .25 gallon bowls or larger."
Mom: "Oh, .25 gallon is the best." *Buys .25 gallon bowl*
Betta: *Dies*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I've seen worse. There was this piggy bank for babies, and it said that Betta Fish can live happily in it. @[email protected] The rice paddies are miles long and a few are deep.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

These sicko's that come up with these ideas of the worst way to treat a betta,:shock: will it eva end, Wow, I thought I saw some really CRUEL ways to treat betta's and now this,:twisted: I am wondering tho, It say's a "Toy fish"
My daughter got a "Jellyfish tank" and not real Jellyfish..I am hoping a consciencous person will think twice before ever putting a real fish in there..:-? my god, why don't they advertise this with goldfish..(just saying)

 Why is it always betta fish, for the sole purpose of *SICK AND TWISTED FORMS* OF *BETTA ABUSE*.. like this pathetic thing that they are trying to market to Parents, for thier kids...:frustrated::frustrated: WOW!!!! I am not surprized tho..unfortunatley, I even fear, there will be worse..


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

lelei said:


> These sicko's that come up with these ideas of the worst way to treat a betta,:shock: will it eva end, Wow, I thought I saw some really CRUEL ways to treat betta's and now this,:twisted: I am wondering tho, It say's a "Toy fish"
> My daughter got a "Jellyfish tank" and not real Jellyfish..I am hoping a consciencous person will think twice before ever putting a real fish in there..:-? my god, why don't they advertise this with goldfish..(just saying)
> 
> Why is it always betta fish, for the sole purpose of *SICK AND TWISTED FORMS* OF *BETTA ABUSE*.. like this pathetic thing that they are trying to market to Parents, for thier kids...:frustrated::frustrated: WOW!!!! I am not surprized tho..unfortunatley, I even fear, there will be worse..


Nope, you add a real betta


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

This is frightening... Life is life. Bettas = Puppy. Whatever divinity/science you believe in sees it the same way(or at least by what I've studied). No one is more important than anyone else. If someone will treat a betta, which has more personality than most fish, like this, what's next? I believe that eventually humanity will lose all compassion... That's what sets us apart from other animals. Once we do, we'll eventually kill ourselves off... Humans can't survive without each other's help. (Have you ever tried to fend off a bear by yourself? We're not made to do such things. ) 

Yeah... That's my philosophy/rant for today.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yup..just watched the video..I am officially HORRIFIED!! and I showed my daughter, and even a 10yr old knows it's WRONG!!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Everyone email your complaints to [email protected]
At least they'll know how angry we are, even if they don't change it. I'm sure if they get enough mail they'll at least be annoyed...

Guys, hide your "abused" fish in those wonderful 10 gal tanks that you feed better than yourselves... I'm off to alert PETA. They can work for us... Sometimes.  At least get the news out...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Purple said:


> Everyone email your complaints to [email protected]
> At least they'll know how angry we are, even if they don't change it. I'm sure if they get enough mail they'll at least be annoyed...
> 
> Guys, hide your "abused" fish in those wonderful 10 gal tanks that you feed better than yourselves... I'm off to alert PETA. They can work for us... Sometimes.  At least get the news out...


I e-mailed the customer service and e-mailed PETA


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..will PETA do something? that is a great idea.. I will do the same..thx


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

lelei said:


> Wow..will PETA do something? that is a great idea.. I will do the same..thx


I hope they do


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

They just annoy the pee out of the company and bring attention to it. Brings the stock prices down. That'll get their attention. On their website, they have a giant list of products like this or events that are going to happen and urge you to email them. PLENTY of people do it. PETA even writes the email for you (you can write a personal one if you want) so all it takes is a total of 3 clicks and writing your email.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I just sent my concerns in an e-mail~very curious to see if I get a response in return.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey guys, you can also call customer service. I'm going to call over and over tomorrow (they're probably closed now; it's after normal business hours) to annoy them. :l Don't fuss at the person who picks up the phone. They have no power. Ask to speak to the highest paid person there since they have the most control. If they won't let you, call again and complain about a rude employee. xP

1-855-833-3982


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

There is no need to alert peta to anything. They'll only use it as a tactic to gain money. Honestly, they "can" do good.. But they go about it the wrong way. They're a terrorist organization.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I called to make sure, and there was a long wait and then I could leave a voicemail because no one was available. Either they're closed, or there are angry parents complaining about their dead fish and children's dead hopes and dreams... HA


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Laki, PETA doesn't do much themselves but whine and complain. A indirect help is that they bring attention to the abuse and the company gets a kick in the cash register.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

That is disgusting...I just froze when I saw that! It looks like a beanie baby wesite...horrible, horrible people! It said that we(parents) can rest easy as our child gets to cuddle a bear and gets to foster a close relationship with an animal! Also said they were on the "good morning America" show...as if that makes their product legit! I feel like crying and screaming out my frustation!

It's a good idea to bombard them with complaints. At least we're not sitting back or turning our backs and ignoring this wrong. Too many people do NOTHING and just let someone get away with an outrage such as this. That is problem with our society!

While it's a good thought regarding PETA, I agree that they are basically a terrorist org. I also believe that they all they can do is get attention to it, and there are other animal rights organizations that can do it better since PETA is strongly against owning pets so their agenda is opposed to us and our agenda on being responsible and humane caretakers of our beautiful animal friends.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Oh good lord. I can see so many things wrong with this product. 

1. THE SIZE. It's basically a betta coffin. 
2. If a child sleeps with it the water will slosh about and it could fall on the floor.
3. Children have tantrums. >_< I can just picture this 'toy' getting throw across a room or something. 
4. This is teaching children and parents that cruelty to these fish are alright. 

I just cannot list anymore without getting even angrier. And I also agree that PETA is basically useless. They started out with the right idea but the way they about things is ridiculous. They've not only given themselves a terrible name but also vegetarians and vegans. 

*RANT OVER* Alright, I'm going to go cheer myself up by checking my gravel order.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Yup, I keep seeing the dentist and his niece, Darla, from "Finding Nemo"! Every year he keeps getting her a fish (that he catches wild off the reef...*eye roll*) and she shakes it to death in its plastic bag before leaving the dentist office!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I just sent "my letter of recommendation" too! I recommended them to stop promoting the use of the toy as a fish tank.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Oh gosh, another thought popped into my head. Children like taking their stuffed animals with them and they can be forgetful. What if they left this in the car!? Or decided to play with it at a playground where there are slides and swings and other things they might deem necessary for teddy to play on. Or...daycare/preschool/schools in general, where it could be left in a cubby, or locker, or fought over. Or what if they decided that fishy looked hungry/thirsty and put something in there like candy or soda. 

Make the horrible visions stop! I'm torturing myself.


----------



## BettaGirl677 (Jul 2, 2012)

0_o


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay . . . I feel sick. Gumballs and as a bank, yeah, but LIVE ANIMALS. nooooooo. No. If I wanted to get a kid a fishtank, I would get them a legit fishtank. If I wanted to give them stuffed toys, ditto. Both at the same time? No.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

I emailed them. Promoting that bear as a fish tank is promoting/teaching cruelty to not only fish, but all animals as well. ARRRRGGHHHHH !!!!!


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

Wow! How could someone make such an awful thing! Its Irritating! Poor fish!
I wish I could snatch them away and put them in nice big 10 gallons for each one.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

*Goes to factory where they are made and blows it up*

This makes me SO ANGRY! I feel SICK!


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

This makes me feel sick too...just, wow. This is so wrong! I'm definitely complaining because this is outrageous. 

All those bad visions are popping into my head too birdie.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> I emailed them. Promoting that bear as a fish tank is promoting/teaching cruelty to not only fish, but all animals as well. ARRRRGGHHHHH !!!!!


Bows down to Misty



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Have anyone received a reply? As of ten minute from now, business hours are over...


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Doesn't anyone remember back in the 70's there was a fad of platform shoes with a tiny aquarium in the heels housing a goldfish?! Now that was horrible.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am a 90's girl


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

http://hardwareaisle.thisoldhouse.com/2007/02/index.html Just read some of this article...

This is being promoted for GOLD FISH and it's 2.2 gallons! That's barely enough for a betta!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

ALSKSDJFKLDJFLSLJLKFBLARG 

At least goldfish have been getting awareness in the past few years and hopefully soon bettas will too. I admit that most of these ideas are fun, just not thought out in regards of the fish's health.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

That got me started on looking at crazy aquariums... I saw an office desk thing that the base was an aquarium. I thought that was cool, but I don't like promoting the idea of using fish as a decoration.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

That thing is pretty stupid....


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

I was actually hoping that this product was some sort of joke. As a bank or nightlight or something, this is adorable, but not to actually house a live animal.

On top of the already mentioned issues, one has to wonder how a) the fish would even get fresh air and b) how the water stays in the bowl without spilling all over inside the head of the stuffed animal seeing it seems you just open the toy's mouth to feed to the fish, so there is definitely an opening. Not to mention that if the child were to drop this, I can just see all the ornaments going everywhere and crushing the fish or worse.

I can only hope that the majority of parents would look at this and realize just what a bad idea it is.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

http://www.crookedbrains.net/2012/06/creative-fish-bowls-aquarium-designs.html

99% of these just confirm my thoughts on my last post. Fun ideas, but not thought out. 

*face palm* The USB one says that you can control it all on your computer and has a webcam so you don't have to look at the actual thing. What's the point in even having a fish tank if you aren't going to interact. 

Oh and sure those fish pods sure are an interesting way to fill up wall space if you enjoy watching animals suffer.

That lightbulb...I don't care if it is oversize with the amount of water they've added.

I'm just cringing at the balancing one. Yeeck.

And the first one, my eyes just bulged out my head when I saw that. The water goes down as you wash your hands.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

The floating garden one... "This tank does not need cleaning." GAHHHH


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

PETA emailed back!!



> Dear Jasmine,
> 
> Thank you for writing to PETA and for sharing this information with us. Like you, we are very concerned about the way in which betta fish would certainly suffer in “teddy tanks”, and we have passed your note along to the appropriate staff members here for review. If you haven’t done so already, please take a moment to share your concerns and experience with the owners of Teddy Tank Technology. It is imperative that the company hear from motivated people like you in addition to animal rights organizations such as PETA.
> 
> ...


I'll keep an eye open for an article on www.PETA.org about it or an email. (I'm subscribed to their newsletter.)

I'm kinda proud of myself... In one day I get WalMart and PETA both talking to me about betta fishies.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You do realise PETA in general are against animal ownership and that some of their senior head honchos have been quoted as being for the extinction of domesticated animals in several instances? 

As for that Teddy tank thing, I can't believe someone sat there and thought it was a good concept, let alone that they actually got so far as to be able to market it. 

The whole thing reminds me of those goldfish shoes that Disco Stu wore off the Simpsons. I suppose it's a good way to teach children about the harsh realities of life when they wake up to find Mr Fishy has gone belly up.

Of course the kind of parents that buy this rubbish probably are the type to rush out and buy a replacement fish or tell little Timmy and Susie Mr Fishy is just taking a nap. 

I guess I will never understand the 'it's just a...." way of thinking.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, if PETA has their way, first owning fish/reptiles will be illegal. Then once they spay/neuter every dog and cat they'll eagerly await the day when dogs and cats are extinct. Lol. Course it'll never happen cause everyone thinks they're crazy.

Also, definitely gonna raise some responsible kids on that one, eh?! xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's like when we had goldfish when we were younger and my mum thought that she would do them a favour by buying a really good filter and getting rid of their old under gravel one. Of course she rinsed the media out in tap water every water change and us being kids and goldfish being well goldfish, they were massively overfed. 

Then my parents divorced, the tank turned green and one by one our goldfish died of what I suspect was columnaris. Me and my younger brother (around 9 and 7) tried to do a water change but we didn't know how. 

More than ten years I have three very happy and healthy goldfish who funnily enough actually have the original filter that my mum purchased. Having to watch my beloved pet fish suffer like that was terrible and it made me very disillusioned with pet and fish store staff. My mum feels awful for what her ignorance caused, and it makes me sick to the stomach to think that there are people out there who through malice or sheer apathy can let an animal in their care suffer.

With the internet accessible in most homes now there really is no excuse for ignorance on the subject of fishkeeping.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

You know this was on one of those morning shows as a great gift for children? I think it was the Today Show.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> With the internet accessible in most homes now there really is no excuse for ignorance on the subject of fishkeeping.


Totally agree. I found BettaTalk.com (A great resource) after not even 5 seconds searching on the Internet. It's not that hard.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what bothers me.. I was the "bunny whisperer" at my old work and some of the girls would come straight to me with questions and wanting homemade treats. I even took one girl shopping for goodness sakes to show her which products were safe and which were not for bunnies. (nothing to do with bettas) my point, I told them ALL to go to a certain very useful internet resource to read the articles and figure stuff out for themselves. 
As for bettas, I found this site a couple weeks after getting Lakitu and have been preaching this site ever since... Nobody listens to me. T-T It's so much easier to be ignorant and harm your pets due to laziness. Would rather play Farmville on facebook than read about the pets in their care and home. 
fgvreuivfbrn Annoys me. The internet makes things so easy!!


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

I just checked out the website. I actually am looking at the positive side of the Teddy Tank. It is a 1 gallon fish bowl, which is a much better size than what is sold at most pet stores. Also kids can stay engaged in the Teddy Tank and care for the Betta. Most the time customers who purchase Betta don't care for them properly. But a kid will definitely want to care for their pet in this tank. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Um...Kids would want to sleep with the tank, try to play with it or take it out of the bowl.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Teddy Tank*

I like discussing this with you because I care for Betta Fish too! If a kid sees a fish in the bowl and it has water in it then they are not going to sleep with a bowl of water. That kids has to be super stupid and the parents must not be teaching their kids proper care for any pet. Even on the package it says parental supervision.
You can argue that since kids like going fishing then they are going to start sticking fishing rods and fishing nets into fish tanks. Moreover, then you can say that parents should not teach kids responsibility. Did we forget what personal responsibility means? 
I think Teddy Tank is a great beginner fish tank. I mean it combines an engaging aspect to kids so they will not forget about their Betta Fish. It is so cute that they feed it through the mouth- definitely an engaging way to teach kids how to properly feed the Betta. 
Kids can finally have fun and enjoy hanging out with their fish! Also the parent teaches the kid how to care for a Betta Fish, which will lead to that kid CARING FOR ALL PETS!! You do not have to criticize everything. Take a step back and see how this is beneficial. The Teddy Tank is a one gallon fish bowl. That is what is sold in every pet store to house a single Betta Fish.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

With more stupid people having kids, I doubt they will be safe


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

You know that parents who purchase this fish tank for their kid is trying to teach their son or daughter responsibility. I mean do you think the parent is going to say "daughter go ahead and sleep with your fish bowl!" Come on that does not make any sense. Then you can argue that stupid parents who buy their kids other pets, such as dogs, cats, turtles are going to harm them too. I mean how much more can any pet company do then say parental supervision. That if you are using a Teddy Tank for a fish tank please treat the pet with love and care. Personal responsibility needs to be a major topic in this coming election because I think we forgot what that means.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

IluvFish31 said:


> You know that parents who purchase this fish tank for their kid is trying to teach their son or daughter responsibility.


No, they're trying to shut them up in a store. No "normal" (by that I mean non-bettafish.com ) person sees fish are a living creature. They don't think it requires responsibility. When I got my first fish, I thought you just threw food at it every now and then and it lived for about a week and you flushed it. That's what most people think.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> You know this was on one of those morning shows as a great gift for children? I think it was the Today Show.


That's terrible. Thank you Today Show for propagating the myth that bettas need small habitats. 

And if you want plushy and cuddly, get a real teddy bear, not a fish bowl for pete's sake.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

> No "normal" (by that I mean non-bettafish.com ) person sees fish are a living creature. They don't think it requires responsibility. When I got my first fish, I thought you just threw food at it every now and then and it lived for about a week and you flushed it. That's what most people think.


+1

It's not that the parents won't teach the kid responsibility, its moreover the fact is that people believe that fish will live a month tops, then you just go and buy a new one. If it was a dog or cat it would be different. Most parent's don't teach there kids proper responsible fish care as most think 'hey, this fish is going to die in at least a few weeks anyway'. If it was there pet cat, its a different matter.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Agreed, magnum. And it's so hard to get through to people that the reason the fish is dying in a month is because of bad husbandry. Stick a man in a dirty port-o-potty, plug up all the holes and then don't let him out for a month and see how he does.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

That is my point we are not arguing about Teddy Tank. Instead we are arguing about teaching people how to have the right thought process when taking care of a fish or any pet. They need to be treated with love and care. The Teddy Tank will teach kids to not only name their teddy bear and love it. It will also keep the kids engaged and love their pet fish. This is a positive fish tank that will keep them engaged and want their fish to stay alive. Its actually quite a genius design. 

It's so easy to point out negatives in anything and everything. I think intellectual people with thoughtful comments should post their feelings about this topic. 
Stating that this is a terrible idea does not do any good. Instead think of both sides of the coin. This is a good idea because it keeps kids engaged and teaches them responsibility.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

This is not a bad fish tank. Its a one gallon bowl with air channels through the back and mouth. I have read statements that people had a Betta Fish in the Teddy Tank for two years and its swimming around happily.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

The fish might be fine to survive, but it dosn't mean it's happy. Where is the filter? The Heater? The Plants/Decor? 

I agree with Sakura on the whole husbandary topic as well. So many people don't realise that putting their fish in unsanitary environments and small tanks is what's killing it. Common belief is that fish die easy, for no apparent reason at all.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

Look at all the fish tanks that have been out for years for Betta Fish. Most do not have filters, heater and plant decor. The Teddy Tank has plant decor. You need to clean out the 1 gallon fish bowl and do frequent water changes. But, its not a bad habitat. Many people say get a filter, but what many people don't realize is that filter causes very large currents, which the Betta fish does not want.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

Overall, I think that we need to look at the positives and stop trying to find negatives. I mean the first negative that kids will sleep with it and toss it around was already proven invalid. A case was made that parents need to teach their kids responsibility and no parent is going to say "daughter go ahead and sleep with your fish bowl." Moreover, kids like fishing does that mean they are going to stick fishing rods in fish tanks. The next point that the tank is too small, etc. is also proven wrong considering on this blog it says that a one gallon bowl is fine as long at there is water changes.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

> people don't realize is that filter causes very large currents, which the Betta fish does not want.


This is why you have a baffle or buy a filter that has an adjustable water flow/current.

And many of the betta tanks that have been out for years are not ideal for the poor little creatures. I can just imagine a child taking a tantrum and reaching for there Teddy Tank to throw against a wall.....


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

I love fish! I have a 125 gallon salt water aquarium at home. Do you know what my first fish was? It was a Betta Fish when I was five years old. My parents bought it for me and taught me how to care for my Betta. I had it for a little over four years in a one gallon bowl. I wish though that the this fun Tank was around. I probably would have loved it! 

I mean what are you trying to imagine kids throwing fish tanks. I do not want to argue, but I mean you are creating situations to create a negative aspect about the tank. I mean then your saying that kids should never have any pets in any habitats because when they are angry they will throw it.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

On the website it does not say a filter is necessary. Just do the appropriate water changes and the fish will be fine inside the Teddy Tank. This is a great tank for kids that want to learn how to care for a fish and stay engaged with their pet. The company is not doing any harm to Betta Fish. It is in a one gallon fish bowl, which a single Betta can swim happily around.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

We were just discussing that on another thread a couple days ago..and the shoe with fish is tryin to make a comeback..and for thevStuffed animal wrpped around a fishbowl..i saw the websiteand watched the video..and Immediatley emailed the company my concerns..if everyone does that it will hopefully create a bigger impact.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

What concerns. If you have not already read the earlier post the Teddy Tank is a very beneficial fish tank for Betta Fish. It is a one gallon fish bowl, which on this blog it says that it's ok as long as the person caring for the Betta does water changes. Furthermore, the parents teach the kid responsibility and how to care of a pet. This is a perfect fish tank to keep the kid engaged. I do not understand how this is harmful. Your just trying to create something negative without looking at the benefits.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Iluvfish: I agree with you about personal responsibility. One of the reasons I have been having differences with the way the US is going these days, suing everyone because they weren't paying attention to how hot the cup was. The government is only making this mentality worse by taking our rights and responsibilities away...for our protection of course!

You keep on repeating our concerns are not valid because you have stated in previous posts that they are invalid....I believe that this philosophy is wrong.
For instance: I am a responsible pet owner that believes they are not just things, but are animals that need our love, attention, and respect. I have two children under 6 that I am teaching these beliefs to. They both have bettas and they are both learning to be responsible for them.

I still have a problem with Teddytanks....I just truly believe that a teddy around a fish tank is not appropriate. It is not going to engage a child longer than a tank by itself (which with my girls was about a week! Yes they still revisit their interest...). So if its purpose isn't valid, why do it? Room with teddy decor? Child has many stuffed toys so the betta tank should look like them? Again, still a danger of treating fish like object!
I am concerned because children see things than we do! If it looks cuddly, it should be cuddled! My fat cat is an example....every time I turn around, they are trying to cuddle a cat that doesn't like kids..."no Oriana! Kitty has pins!"
It's just a bad idea because it puts ideas into kids minds that a betta might not like! Think of a slumber party...even if you trust your kid, peer pressure could turn responsibility into playtime.
Yes, again we have returned to personal responsibility. Yes, it is every person's responsibility to protect animals. I wish I could believe that all the parents who purchase this will be responsible but I don't see it happening...and even if they were, there is that slumber party to consider! So, maybe we can compromise....make product only for older kids like 10years and above?
Would an age limit on this toy(see, a toy!!) change our concerns? 

I guess you can say that I am pulled both ways with this issue: yes, the manufacturer has the right to make a product that is not intended to be cruel to animals. I believe this is by incorporating an animal into a room decoration, truly a cruel product. (by deciding that it is not intended to be carried around and played with like a teddy, it is therefore intended to be room decoration fish tank, so it now falls into different category!)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I somehow feel that a teddy bear wrapped around a tank cheapens the value of the life inside the tank. A betta should be the center point of a tank, not just another accessory. 

1 gallon is fine and yes, that is what we say on our site is the absolute minimum. However, we say that reluctantly. Overall, we'd prefer that only experienced betta keepers who will perform the required water changes keep their bettas in a 1 gallon. Too often, something like the Teddy Tank is sold but without the information needed to keep the betta alive. For me to consider this tank anywhere near a reasonable product, the manufacturer and the seller would have to include information about FREQUENT water changes and emphasize said changes for the health of the fish. 

I watched a group of teenage girls buy a betta in Petsmart the other night. They got a tiny bowl, a betta, and that was that. No one in the store made any effort to instruct them on the frequency of water changes, or indeed to even tell them about water changes. This is what I fear will happen with a tank like this.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Its not the size its the fact that given the chance..when a kid has a toy its regared ss just that..so they will dropbit..throw it around..drop other things in the mouth brsides food..all kinds of horrible scenarios will take place..its purpose us not meant for a living creature..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Its also.a candy bowl..or anything else yu can use that bowl for a kid will think u can out candy in with the fish or take the fish out and stuff it in another animal..why not a kid will not know any better this is marketed to toddlers.


----------



## nekura (Jun 28, 2012)

RE: How to kill goldfish in one night; betta in 3 nights.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

just sent a polite but angry message :3


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you sakura and leilei for answering better and with less words...I swear I was attempting to say what you guys did...I just suffer from over typing syndrome!

Exactly put...either make it a toy, a room decoration, or an animal habitat...do not attempt all three or bettas will get harmed!

And to comment on 1 gallon: it also states extensively on this forum that heaters, live plants, and more than 2.5g are suggested and recommended...I always read the 1g minimum thing as being primarily temporary housing!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Fish do not = TOYS,,and in their eyes, they DO..this is wrong..if they get away with this..they will do WORSE..


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

The Teddy Tank does not say the fish is a toy! The Teddy Tank is a stationary 1 gallon fish bowl. You are really misinforming the public. I read their Betta Fish Care page and they are serious about parents making sure to watch their kids when caring for Betta Fish. There is nothing wrong with this fish tank. Proper water changes and the Betta will live happily. Quit trying to find problems and just making statements without any rational support. It's like dealing with a kid they rant all day about little things without thinking them through and understanding what they are saying. 

The Teddy Tank clearly states "If you are using Teddy Tank to house a Betta Fish please remember to treat the fish and all pets with love and care. Parents please supervise your child when caring for a pet. Remember this is a one gallon fish bowl, which will need water changes..." 

Also they provide parents with other uses just incase they do not feel they are responsible enough to care for fish then they can place other objects in the bowl, such as coins. 

Please open your mind and evaluate the positive lessons the Teddy Tank will provide kids. It will teach them how to care for animals. Finally, a fish tank that will allow them to stay engaged, instead of getting them a regular fish bowl at a pet store.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

To be honest I agree with iluvfish31. If this was a normal 1 gallon bowl no one would make such a big deal out of it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

To be honest I don't think most children learn how to take care of animals by their parents buying them a pet.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Iluvfish..Would you put your beloved fish in the "Teddy Tank"?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I bet they would. I am moving my new betta in a 2.5 as soon as I can


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

I know you are torn between liking and not liking Teddy Tank. But, put it this way you mentioned that "your daughter had a Betta Fish Tank for one week and forgot about caring for the fish." Teddy Tank brings that engaging aspect that your daughter would have liked. Feeding through the mouth or dressing it with hair bows. Using it as a nightlight. I mean that is what kids enjoy doing, therefore combine that with their enjoyment for Betta Fish and you have the perfect combination. I have a young nephew, who has the Teddy Tank and he is 8 years of age. He has it on his night table and even named the Teddy Bear, as well as the fish. It has lived in it for one year and there are no problems with the fish. As a fish owner for 17 years and I have two salt water fish tanks (175 gallons and 225 gallons) there is nothing wrong with this Tank. I think it's a cute idea and brings more attention to the fish. 

Your second point that if things are cuddly then they should be cuddled. The Teddy Tank is cuddly and I agree that it should NOT be cuddled. However, I think if it were not plush than kids would not be able to relate to the object. Not everything is perfect. It also is a fish tank, therefore kids should stare at it. 

This is just a regular one gallon bowl and a whole lot of engaging aspects for kids to interact. No interaction is meant for throwing, carrying, sleeping with the Teddy Tank. The interaction of Feeding through the mouth (will remind the kid to feed the fish). The interaction of dressing up the bear is to ornament their tank. The interaction of talking to the voice recorder and using it as a nightlight does not relate to picking up or sleeping with it. 



ravenwinds said:


> Iluvfish:
> 
> I still have a problem with Teddytanks....I just truly believe that a teddy around a fish tank is not appropriate. It is not going to engage a child longer than a tank by itself (which with my girls was about a week! Yes they still revisit their interest...).
> I am concerned because children see things than we do! If it looks cuddly, it should be cuddled!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

But how do you heat it? O__O Is there a hole in it's butt for the heater cable?


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

There is a heater for beta bowls, which are submersible in water. Check it out: Zoo Med BH-10 Bettathem Mini Size Betta Bowl Heater. Also there is a large whole in the back of the head and the skin is removable.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The ZooMed heater is not reliable. I had one. Heats the water up way too high. 

Haha, let me object to it on a purely aesthetic basis then. I just think it's plain ugly. O.O


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm just gonna stick my opinion in the mix, I do not like this idea at all.
Yes, a 1 gallon bowl is perfectly suitable for a betta if maintained properly, but to be honest, this concept is not right, it portrays the fish as a toy, an object to play with, yes there is some room for the kid to enjoy the toy and look after the fish, honestly they are marketing it all wrong, they have pictures on the front page of the website with kids all stood together HUGGING these teddies around the neck, with the tank dangling at an awkward and pretty dangerous looking position for the betta fish.What happens if they drop the fish while they're in the park with their new toy?Dead betta.What happens if they forget to do water changes?Dead betta.What happens if they think they should give the betta a hug too?Dead betta, these parents and kids are being mislead left right and centre, the information on betta care is minimal, and the information provided is not particularly accurate, these people obviously see animals as toys, and moneymaking ventures, and its not right, this tank is almost as bad as this one:

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=li...w=153&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:78


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

My worry is that someone will stick something else beside a betta in it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

i can see them putting a goldfish in it


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

There are Negatives and Positives in everything..in this case..negatives outweigh the positives..


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

+1 lelei, and yes sakura, when they give people the idea that a betta is ok in there, I can see people then thinking, well if that fish is ok in there, then this one must be ok too, and this one should fit in with the betta, it might be a little bit of a squeeze, but they'll manage, we'll just have to feed them a little more!
Sorry gone into rant mode, I hate it when I see things like this!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Broken crayons, or dirt, (let's make mud) they might take it outside in the sun..to the park, leave it in the car..should I go on.. or the wrong food, and just taking the water out for fun..to see what will happen, there are good parents who will teach their kids right from wrong..but busy, working parents who are more preoccupied with life situations, will not think that thier child is taking care of a teddy bear with a fish inside..that is the reality..and in this day and age, that is the majority..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

But then, it doesn't matter what kind of tank/bowl, if the kid is that young, they need constant parental supervision around a fish or other living creature.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Becky..just like the "Gumball Machine" again a Toy..for a Child..


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I think iluvfish missed my point...it is marketed for young kids...a stationary teddy bear around a tank that you can talk to, put bows on, etc is not going to engage a kid very long. My 5yr old would love it, and play with it for approximately 2 weeks. That is not very engaging! 

And I agree, the first time the responsible parent turns their back? What can else can we put in Ted cuz Mikey looks board?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Eeeeexactly my point ravenwinds!  he needs a friend, oooo lets get him a GUUUUUURLfriend, that would work great, then he wont be lonely!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

But some people are ignorant and dont see it


----------



## MissLyss1024 (Jun 24, 2012)

I couldn't believe this when I was looking for a new tank..

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-L...g-.42-Gallons-Birds/17480273?findingMethod=rr


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's not even a full half gallon. Add in gravel and it's probably just over a quarter of a gallon.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I know a lot of people use them and I may get attacked for this... but those colour changing lights are really bad for a fish.. I can imagine all those bright colours only cause stress.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I hate those kind of lights


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I had one in my 55g tank with the koi. They didn't seem to mind. If it stressed them, it didn't stress them enough that they stopped eating or anything.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

MissLyss1024 said:


> I couldn't believe this when I was looking for a new tank..
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-L...g-.42-Gallons-Birds/17480273?findingMethod=rr


 
And this is why it's *wrong*..Marketed to kids..and this..
_*The . 42 gallon fish tank is the perfect size for single territorial fish*_
They are also targeting Betta's so I guess this is ok..for some..


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

I have just sent an email to the company. I think it is good that you brought attention to this product and all the issues it has; the more people that are aware, the more people there are who are more likely to do something about it.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

Everyone is in agreement that Betta Fish can live in a one gallon bowl. Moreover, it states on this blog that a one gallon bowl is fine for a Betta as long as their are water changes. Also they sell in many pet stores Betta fish tanks that are way smaller, which I think is cruel. You know those .5 gallon fish tanks. The teddy bear idea is cute and I understand what the company's goal is to engage kids. Everyone keeps bringing up that the kid will sleep with a fish bowl- this is a ridiculous comment! Everyone keeps stating that the kid will throw it around- where is the responsible parent to teach them how to care for a fish? What if the parent teaches the kid how to go fishing will they start sticking fishing rods in fish tanks? Give it a break already. Nothing is wrong with the tank it is a normal 1 gallon plastic bowl with a teddy bear covering. If there is such a problem then you should start complaining about all of the acrylic fish tanks sold in stores because they sell .25, .5, .75, 1, 1.25, 1.5 gallon fish bowls everywhere. I firmly believe a 1 gallon bowl is the right size as long as appropriate water changes are done. Listen to yourself's your agreeing that the fish tank is the right size and then you are saying that what if? what if? what if the world ends tomorrow? I mean lets start questioning everything then? What if we didn't go fishing and harm the fish in the sea? What if we let all animals be free and not keep them in any fish tanks or any houses. What if they were kept in the wild? Would they survive the drought? Would they survive by themselves?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

When I was 5 I had a plastic fishing rod and stuck it in my tank. My male convict grabbed the hook, pulled down, ripped his lip open. It was only a plastic hook but still did damage. I got the fishing rod from a toy where you catch little plastic fish, and thought it'd be fun to try it on the fish tank in my room.
^I really did that. I'm so ashamed now, it's scarred into my mind.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That bowl doesn't look like a gallon. There's not enough room for the fish to even turn. :/ I have a 1 gallon corner tank that I use for quarantine and it looks bigger than that thing.

I dunno. I just don't like the idea of mixing stuffed toys with fish. If a kid is content with a stuffed toy, why get him a fish?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Better yet, get him this!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The perfect compromise! It's stuffed AND it's a fish!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

...And its Dory from Finding Nemo to boot!!! XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's got brand name appeal!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Keep on swimming, keep on swimming....

I love Dory. <3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Me too. Can't think of anything Pixar did that I don't like. And they get bonus points for making a fish movie.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I am going to name my Baby Betta "Squishy" until his or her gender can be determined and their full coloring comes in.

If I can get it to live long enough......


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I am going to name my Baby Betta "Squishy" until his or her gender can be determined and their full coloring comes in.
> 
> If I can get it to live long enough......


"His name is Squishy and he shall be mine!" :lol:


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Perfect compromise! 

BTW iluvfish: read the forum, we are complaining, heavily and loudly and justly, about those .5g "tanks"!!

Oh my goddess! They have made a lava lamp fish tank! How completely and irrovacably horrible!!

Ok...I was just going to let it rest, but....we haven't touched on the night light issue. Fish need a regular light/dark period. It is wrong and unhealthy for fish to not have a regular sleep cycle (do you want to be up during the day and then to have lights on all night while you sleep? Did you know that scientists did a study that proved that people who work night shift most of their lives have a shortened life span and are generally more prone to illness?) .
Having a fish "tank" used as a night light is BAD for fish because it interrupts their dark/night time and sleep cycle.


----------



## marvisq123 (Jul 13, 2012)

What the @#$%^&**^%$#??????? That is horrible! I mean, putting fish in a TEDDY BEAR! IDIOTS! I AM SO MAD RIGHT NOW I WANT TO SUE THEM 4 ANIMAL ABUSE!


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

when I saw this thread last night i made me so sick. who's dumb idea was that, just another bad marketing scheme aimed at children to make more money, and ruin fishes lives.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

xShainax said:


> *Implodes with you*


First off yes they did originate from there but those little "puddles" could sometimes stretch for miles therefor being hundred or even thousands of gallons of water people only think there small puddles cause they arent very deep. And HOW COULD SOMEONE MAKE A FISH BOWL IN A TEDDY BEAR!!!!!!! If kids play with that teddy bear like they do with normal ones those fish would die in a few days or even a few hours from when they put them in, I'm disgusted.

Sorry I meant to quate the guy that said bettas live in puddles on the first page


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

Everyone is in agreement that Betta Fish can live in a one gallon bowl. Moreover, it states on this blog that a one gallon bowl is fine for a Betta as long as their are water changes. Also they sell in many pet stores Betta fish tanks that are way smaller, which I think is cruel. You know those .5 gallon fish tanks. The teddy bear idea is cute and I understand what the company's goal is to engage kids. Everyone keeps bringing up that the kid will sleep with a fish bowl- this is a ridiculous comment! Everyone keeps stating that the kid will throw it around- where is the responsible parent to teach them how to care for a fish? What if the parent teaches the kid how to go fishing will they start sticking fishing rods in fish tanks? Give it a break already. Nothing is wrong with the tank it is a normal 1 gallon plastic bowl with a teddy bear covering. If there is such a problem then you should start complaining about all of the acrylic fish tanks sold in stores because they sell .25, .5, .75, 1, 1.25, 1.5 gallon fish bowls everywhere. I firmly believe a 1 gallon bowl is the right size as long as appropriate water changes are done. Listen to yourself's your agreeing that the fish tank is the right size and then you are saying that what if? what if? what if the world ends tomorrow? I mean lets start questioning everything then? What if we didn't go fishing and harm the fish in the sea? What if we let all animals be free and not keep them in any fish tanks or any houses. What if they were kept in the wild? Would they survive the drought? Would they survive by themselves?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

"Mr Fish died!"
"That's okay dear we'll get you another one."

Teaching values.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

iluvfish, if that's your attitude, then I feel sorry for your betta


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Honestly, it's cute, and I would buy if it I didn't hate the company so much. If it was marketed as a real fish tank, not a children's toy, I would be fine with the company.

GUIS. Bettas did originate from tiny puddles. Yeah, 1,000 miles wide and 6 feet deep = 1/3 gallon with a divider. DUH. Basical maths, dudes.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

xShainax is your attitude I am going to make unwarranted claims without rational support. Imagine your on a bettafish blog that clearly states on the site that a 1 gallon fish bowl is fine for Betta Fish as long as water changes are performed. Guess what the Teddy Tank is one gallon fish bowl. Furthermore, they have a Betta Fish care page that clearly states "Parental supervision is needed" Moreover, they state if you are using it as a fish tank then please treat your pet with love and care. In addition, if the kid buys the Teddy Tank for another purpose to save collectibles in the bowl or place coins in it then its the kids prerogative. If you are buying it for the purpose of the fish then Teddy Tank is fine. They just took a teddy bear and allowed a kid to feed it through the mouth and the entire skin is removable (comes off the one gallon bowl). I am not really understanding what you are arguing about or what point you are trying to make. That kids can't have pets? That parents can observe their children care and love an animal. If you feel this way than no human should had a pet at all and they should all live freely.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Iluvfish31, I have to agree with shaina, you posted that message twice, you're acting like we're saying that 1 gallon isnt ok but .5 gallon is and that is NOT the case in any way shape or form. for the record NOBODY said "what if the kid decides to stick a fishing rod in there"! Yes I said the kid could try and pick the fish out of the tank, but that didn't involve a fishing rod, this is a thread someone created because they do not like the idea, just because you do does not mean that you should try to force your opinions on everyone else as I feel you are doing. A lot of people on here agree with the original poster and for the record, there is no way that that tank is 1 gallon, if you want to prove the size then go ahead, but until I see photographic evidence that this bowl is 1 gallon, there is no way I am going to believe it. Oh and yes their goal is to "engage kids" but they'll probably engage the fish too...IN A HEART ATTACK. I don't mean to be offensive when I say all this, but if I'm honest I probably did, simply because your attitude towards others opinions stinks. To be honest, if all you're gonna do is judge other people on their opinions and tell them constantly that they are wrong, then maybe you should find a thread where there is no potential for you to cause an argument, maybe the aquabid thread, or the photo contest of the month (official) thread. I'm sure mods will think I've gone over the top with this, please edit it accordingly, as I feel I cannot do so, due to my irritation.


edit: oh and that post you just made to shaina-its REALLY rude. You're acting like you know everything.

Another thing...you keep going on about the size of the bowl...*if it is a 1 gallon bowl *like you keep going on about, thats not what we're questioning, or what we don't like.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have my fish in a one gallon, he loves it and swims around.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I have my fish in a one gallon, he loves it and swims around.


You terrible person how could you?!  lol jokes


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, when I have the money I am getting him a bigger tank. I already ordered a couple heaters off of Ebay.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

iluvfish, everyone is entitled to their opinion and as long as the debate remains friendly, there's no problem with disagreeing. You will find that, as a general rule, most people on this forum are incredibly passionate about the size of a betta fish tank.  That you are able to find the positives in this tank is wonderful and shows your positive outlook on life.


----------



## marvisq123 (Jul 13, 2012)

ok, I emailed them, only I hope I wasn't to mean. (I worry to much) at least I know I'm not the only one they've heard from!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*implodes also and gets sick to stomach at hearing about the future betta masacre involving stuffed animals)


----------



## marvisq123 (Jul 13, 2012)

ok, so i'm about to get my first Betta from petco. In august y do I have to wait? T.T


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

My goal is not to force my opinions on anyone. I am just trying to provide the facts that are clearly stated on their website. I am an avid fish lover! I know that there is nothing wrong with keeping the Betta Fish in the Teddy Tank. The one gallon bowl is fine. All this negativity does not make sense to me. For those who are saying to leave does not make any sense. Are you afraid that my opinions make sense. I really hope that people don't runaway from other peoples opinions because they don't fall in line with their own opinions. I hope that parents give their kids a fun fish tank like the Teddy Tank because it will keep their kids engaged. It will teach them how to care and love for their pet. I know because my nephew has one and he has been actively engaged with it. The fish has been swimming happily around the one gallon bowl for one year. He reminds me of when I was younger and had a Betta Fish Tank, which propelled me to love fish and now I have two large salt water aquariums. I am thinking of getting my nephew a larger fish tank as he gets older.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you miss my post? Kids murder their pets. I was one of those kids. Most parents these days are not watching their children 24/7. Even a large fish tank, I would not allow a child to access it. I would not allow a child to open any small animal cage without me around either. It's too accessible.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

iluvfish, did someone tell you to leave? That wasn't very nice of that person. You are entitled to your opinion and if you disagree, that is fine. You are more than welcome here.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ILovefish, my aunt got a goldfish and two days later it was dead because my cousin poured soda in the tank.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, but it wouldn't have mattered if the goldfish had been kept in the Teddy Tank or a regular 30gal, if your cousin poured soda in it. 

If I'm not mistaken, iluvfish's opinion has nothing really to do with the size of the bowl but that the concept of the Teddy Tank is a good concept that could have positive effects. 

That said, I have to say I would object to the Teddy Tank whether it's a bear wrapped around a 1 gallon bowl or a bear wrapped around a 20gal tank. I just don't like it. I feel that it takes away from the fish, who should be the centerpiece of any fishkeeping setup.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually my aunt bought one of those dumb things after seeing it on TV. The betta's were too expensive so she bought a goldfish


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't like this thing due to personal experience reasons only. My aunt bought this for my 5 year old cousin and bought him a cute little betta fish. Everything was fine at first and he absolutely loved feeding the teddy bear and seeing the betta eat it. But when my cousin learned that he would have to clean the tank he began completely ignoring it. His parents had to feed the fish, and they told him to clean the tank again...he was in a bad mood and raged at his parents, then ripped the bowl out and flushed his betta because, and I quote him, 'the teddy bear never did anything and I didn't want to clean it because it wasn't dirty.'
I realize that not every kid is like this, and some may be interested in feeding and cleaning up after the fish...however, if one kid is capable of completely ignoring and later killing his pet because of lack of interest in his toy than I'm sure that many more kids can do the same.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

xXGalaxyXx, do you think your cousin would have reacted the same if it had been a plain bowl and not a Teddy Tank?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

If I could I'd bet a million dollars that IluvFish31 works for the teddy tank company ;-);-);-);-)

She/he just joined and has only posted on this thread and the rant thread about....you guessed it....the teddy tank! :lol:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

registereduser said:


> If I could I'd bet a million dollars that IluvFish31 works for the teddy tank company ;-);-);-);-)
> 
> She/he just joined and has only posted on this thread and the rant thread about....you guessed it....the teddy tank! :lol:


I have a feeling that they do too. I mean, see how quiet they got after me and Galaxy posted our horror stories


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

This is just.... disturbing. I don't think kids 7+ would harm their fish because of this, but younger kids might, and they are the ones that would want it more. Plus, it takes away from the fish. If you want a fish, get a fish. If you want a teddy bear, get a teddy bear. Not both wrapped into one. I can just picture this conversation:

Timmy: Mommy can I sleep with Mr Fishy and Mr Bear tonight?
Mom: No Billy, you cannot.
The multiple responses of Timmy:
Sleeps with it anyways.
Gets mad and throws it on the ground.
Takes the bear off the tank, and the tank spills.
Plus more.....


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

registereduser said:


> If I could I'd bet a million dollars that IluvFish31 works for the teddy tank company ;-);-);-);-)
> 
> She/he just joined and has only posted on this thread and the rant thread about....you guessed it....the teddy tank! :lol:


Me too. I've read all of this thread (I hadn't made an account) and they sure seem like it. The stories made her/him quiet...


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys you are acting like iluvfish is a monster. They simply stated their opinion. 
Now calm down. -_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thank, you LaLaLeyla. 

You knows, iluvfish could've gone to bed or something. :-?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ravenwinds said:


> Yup, I keep seeing the dentist and his niece, Darla, from "Finding Nemo"! Every year he keeps getting her a fish (that he catches wild off the reef...*eye roll*) and she shakes it to death in its plastic bag before leaving the dentist office!


I had the EXACT sane thought. With the screeching noise and everything!


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

I do live on the east coast and it is 12:52 am. I am trying to get to bed, but I am saddened to read that a kid loved feeding the fish, but hated cleaning the bowl. I know that I am not going to please everyone and that the Teddy Tank is a fine one gallon fish bowl. I think the engaging aspects makes kids more willing to want to keep the fish alive and well. Obviously a few kids are not responsible enough for any pet. Parents should have said to their child, "before I get you a fish you have to promise to clean and take care of it." Moreover, the parents should have held the kids hand for the first few times helping him/her learn the ropes of how to care for a Betta Fish (I mean on the company's website it clearly states Parental Supervision). I am not going to argue the points. All I know is the Teddy Tank is fine for a Betta Fish to live inside the one gallon bowl. I can not change your views on whether you like it aesthetically or do not like the fact that kids should learn to care and respect animals. I really don't like the small .5 gallon fish tanks or the even smaller ones that are in other pet stores. Focusing my attention on tanks that are really cruel. Not on those tanks that are fine for a Betta fish. I like the interaction and enjoyment.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

What are you saying? I am an avid fish lover. Do not question me because you feel threatened. I am doing nothing wrong by stating a positive comment. Is it so bad to see things positively? XShainax, I do not want to argue with you. I am entitled to my beliefs and you are entitled to yours. I hope that this blog can be diplomatic with their opinions. Thank you LaLaleya and Sakura8 for your support. I hope we can all express our feelings and stay focused on the topic.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Hm...Look up the fish lava lamp on walmart.com. That's geared towards kids


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Iluvfish, I think we all get what you're saying, it's just not our way of looking at it. That doesn't mean either of us are bad people. But I am entitled to my opinion, just as you are to yours, and you're basically saying he same thing over and over again.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just checked it out- very upsetting! This is a .42 gallon fish tank. This is not fit for any animal. It does not matter who is it geared towards. What matter is the size of the fish tank is not compatible for any fish.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

What really annoyed me with tht lava lamp, it did not just say fish, it said sea creature. What's someone putting in there, right this moment? Think...,


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with you shayebri, but if you look at most of the negative comments they all state the same things too- just different people. Meanwhile, I am trying to say that there are worse fish tanks out there, such as the .42 gallon lava fish tank. The Teddy Tank is a one gallon fish bowl and great way to teach kids how to care for a Betta Fish. Feeding it through the mouth, such a great concept. I like talking about other fish tanks that are horrible, such as the lava lamp or some other small fish tank that is no way to treat a Betta.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree Shayebri! I mean the fact that it says all sea creature. What are they thinking? There needs to be a minimum size fish tank to house a Betta. One gallon fish bowl should be the smallest. What about the Marina Betta Kit .5 gallon. Going to head to sleep, but there are so many these tiny cruel fish tanks.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah. My only two real problems with the TT (let's shorten it to that). is the fact that it takes away from the fish, and that kids aren't watched 24/7. But I do agree that there are worse tanks out there, like the Lava Lamp. I went to buy Piccolo some new things for her cage today, and there were tanks for bettas smaller than half a gallon. Plus there was a dead fish at petco.


----------



## IluvFish31 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sometimes i feel that all fish and animals should be let free. The problem is we humans have domesticated them for so many years that they may not know how to survive without us. I see some dead fish at all the stores. I also see people buying gold fish for their predator tanks- makes me upset.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah. I remember when I was really little, our grandparents would always take us to carnivals, and we would win goldfish in a little plastic bag with an inch of water. No heater, no filter, no nothing, just put some gravel, tap water, and flakes in the bowl and dropped them in. Never saw them twice, I think they either flushed them or put them in their big tank. Hopefully the big tank.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

xShainax said:


> You had this account for about 5 and only responded to this particular thread. I smell a troll


This site is the biggest troll bait ever... We get so worked up over every little thing. If I didn't love the people on here as much as I do I would SO do it. xD


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

I would imagine a fish would heat up very quickly with thick fabric wrapped around it's 'tank' like that. I don't see where you could open the bowl or clean it, what with the hassle of the stuffed toy wrapped around. 

And even if it was healthy for fish, I wouldn't get it. It just seems plain creepy, having a toy with fish swimming in it's stomach.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Joelouisvachon said:


> And even if it was healthy for fish, I wouldn't get it. It just seems plain creepy, having a toy with fish swimming in it's stomach.


This. Not to mention that the idea of a young child _playing_ with a toy that contains a living animal in its stomach is even creepier.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Food chain? Bears do love fish. :lol:


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah.... Just creepy.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL olympia too funny!All I'm gonna say this time is simply, I don't like it nor the way they advertise it, they show pictures of kids in a public place with the teddy tank-that is just NOT safe, oh and shaina, lol total troll


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

As some of you might be able to see, I removed a few posts from this thread that were not very kind toward iluvfish. Please be respectful toward each other and above all, please don't call others a troll just because they are disagreeing with you. I apologize, iluvfish.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Purple said:


> Everyone email your complaints to [email protected]
> At least they'll know how angry we are, even if they don't change it. I'm sure if they get enough mail they'll at least be annoyed...
> 
> Guys, hide your "abused" fish in those wonderful 10 gal tanks that you feed better than yourselves... I'm off to alert PETA. They can work for us... Sometimes.  At least get the news out...





xShainax said:


> I e-mailed the customer service and e-mailed PETA





lelei said:


> Wow..will PETA do something? that is a great idea.. I will do the same..thx


I STRONGLY dislike....no HATE PETA.
95.9% of the animals they "rescued" last year were put down. 80% of those animals didn't even have medical or behavioral problems that would of made them unadoptable.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh please, let's leave PETA out of things. They're an awful organization, so radical as to be uneducated and bordering on criminal.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Exactly Sakura! 

PETA doesn't want anyone owning/caretaking/having companion animals. They think all ferrets should be let loose to join the wild...ferrets have been domesticated for over 2000 yrs and for better or worse, are unable to live in the wild. I have 4 ferrets, 2 are 1.3yrs old and 2 are about 6mos. Neither age group can identify raw meat/chicken/fish as edible! They barely understand that a raw egg can be eaten and then, only if I break the yolk for them. Yes, they are related to the polecat, closely...but they cannot just be set "free" to live in the wild!
If you want to notify an organization that cares and will help, call the humane society or ASPCA.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweet mangos. I think some people out there just see Bettas as a decoration piece rather than a pet.
I sent a pretty little email to them.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Oh please, let's leave PETA out of things. They're an awful organization, so radical as to be uneducated and bordering on criminal.


Amen, sista.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Girls, girls, your all pretty. The TT has positives and negitaves. It isn't perfect, it isntimpossible to keep a fish in it (though an adult would have better luck with it, ruining the point of it). I dont like the fact that its promoted as a toy.
Oh and on the side, this thread is starting to remind me of youtube comment wars.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

What about the gumball tank is that ok I beleive it is a 1 gal it is marketed to children..and its cute..most of us dint like it..but I amm wondering if @lovefish..would yu buy that product for your child?or would yu put yur own fish in it?..& the reason I want to know is because yu may be a great parent..watchin over yur children teachin them right from wrong as thete are a lot that may..but Companies that make products for fish..do add that Parental supervision is necessary..but not alk parents are going to b able to supervise..at allk times..and in a perfect world that may be cute..for kids..but since where there are toi many companies making products that are too make money..and making things like Ipod speakers..and gumball machines..and Lava lamps they think its Cute..bottom line thete is nothin Cute about Mis treatment of a livning creature..(frim my phome..sorry for typos)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I think that if it can't be heated... A betta shouldn't be in it. 
I also wouldn't put my betta in anything under 2.5 gal. But I dont think anyone should put a betta in under 1 gal, and that is only if they do proper water xhanges for a 1 gal


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am doing 100% every other day with my 1 gallon


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

I also do 100% water changes for my current 1-gallon tank, and Tom is doing great. A few years ago, when I had my very first betta fish, I had him in one of those 1/2-gallon bowls with a live bamboo plant in it, and he lived for over 3 years. I guess it depends on both the regularity of water changes and the particular betta.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I guess that if your doing regular water changes so forth for your 1 gallon, your fish should be fine. What bothers me with this tank, is not the size, but the fact its just not an ideal living space. It's a bowl, in a stuffed animals stomach, displayed as a toy. Children thus, don't see the betta as an animal, but as a toy and something they can lose interest in several days after purchase. Then you end up with nothing but a dead fish.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't believe a betta should in anything less than 2.5g and it has to be heated.
Otherwise +100 to magnum! You stated so eloquently what I have been feeling and trying to get across to everyone.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Why thank you! I do agree though that anything you have your bettas in MUST be heated, with no exception. Otherwise they'll just get sick and die.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like to agree about the heater issue, though I currently do not have my tanks heated; my house is about 80 degrees all the time (which I HATE), and when it starts to cool off I will definitely be getting heaters. 

Here's the email I sent off to the company. Too nice? Not nice enough?


"Hello!

 I have just learned of your product, the Teddy Tank. To say this product is concerning would be an understatement. I see on your website, under the "Our Story" tab, that the founder of the company researched business, patents and entrepreneurship; however, it doesn't seem apparent that he spent any time researching the needs of the animals he is using to market his product.

 I own and have researched Betta fish, also known as Siamese Fighting fish. These animals are native to Thailand; in the wild, they live in rice paddies. The rice paddy is a water system, much like a swamp; it covers acres of land, with varying depths and little to no current or water disturbance. The notion that Betta fish live in small mud puddles is stunningly inaccurate. Your website states that the fish will "acclimate to household temperatures"; this is simply not true. Betta fish are tropical animals and, in order to thrive, need a temperature in the high 70's that will not fluctuate. These animals are active and interactive. They, like other pets, need exercise, stimulation and a clean and healthy environment.

 The Teddy Tank is, in essence, a plush toy. The fact that the toy is "cuddly" leads me to think that children will be inclined to carry and hug the Teddy Tank, which would lead to the water and the fish sloshing, spilling, etc. The bowl that makes up the toy's belly is far too small for an animal to thrive in; the bowl may be 1 gallon, but the website clearly states that the bowl should only be 3/4 full, and also that these fish do well in as little as a 1/2 gallon of water. The build up of ammonia in such a small amount of water would be extremely quick and detrimental to the fish.

 While the toy is cute, I find it very inhumane as an animal habitat. Children should not be taught to think of animals as play things or decorations. I love that the website suggests using the toy as a coin bank or a candy jar; these uses for the Teddy Tank are much more compassionate and safe for both the animals and the children. 

Thank you for your time; have a wonderful day."


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Now THAT was amazing! Your email sounds so much more professional than mine did xD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine was a little....Mean


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Now THAT was amazing! Your email sounds so much more professional than mine did xD


Thanks love


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Mine was a little....Mean


 
Did you post it in the thread? I want to read it, but I'm feeling too lazy to look through all 20 pages 

I feel that the only cure for ignorance is education, and bullying or assaulting someone does little to educate them ;-)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

No I didn't post it. >.>


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Since IluvFish31 either works for or is the manufacturer I trust they already know our feelings. Unfortunately, if the product proves to be popular it won't go away, just like the tiny divided "tanks" sold at PetCo, etc. 

The bright side is that thanks to the internet those who truly care about their fish stewardship will do more research and quickly learn how to properly care for their bettas.


----------



## TipBetta (Jul 15, 2012)

As much as I would love to cuddle with my betta fish, at least I know it is a bad idea.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I want a stuffed animal betta :3


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I want a stuffed animal betta :3


 
Yes, please.

Is anyone here handy with a sewing machine? 'Cause I'm not... lol.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry, I can't sew a straight line to save my life. :-(


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I could crochet them...but I don't know how to do a betta.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Someone with talent could make some money by making stuffed toy bettas, BIG ones you can sleep with! Made to look like your real betta :mrgreen:


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

while i am having a difficult time keeping up with this thread, i just wanted to remind everyone that a gallon of water is what 8.35 lbs, that woudl be the like a child cuddling with a milk jug. pictured in my mind lol.

i still don't agree with/or like this product. 

like others have stated while it is up to the parents to properly teach a child how to care for their pet in any situation, you cant watch them all the time. 

i have always loved animals, and i am ashamed to tell this story, but when i was 4 or 5 i won a goldfish at the fair and he lived in a rather nice bowl, i can clearly remember taking fluffy out of his bowl and jumping on the bed with him in my hand until i dropped him and put him back. the poor thing. he lived for at least a year. I dont remember if my mom ever caught me doing this but i learned rather quickly how to properly take care of my pets from my mom, one bad incident with the cat is all it took.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

registereduser said:


> Since IluvFish31 either works for or is the manufacturer I trust they already know our feelings. Unfortunately, if the product proves to be popular it won't go away, just like the tiny divided "tanks" sold at PetCo, etc.
> 
> The bright side is that thanks to the internet those who truly care about their fish stewardship will do more research and quickly learn how to properly care for their bettas.


Whoa! Wait! Where did you get that information from?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Because they only trolled on my post


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

xShainax said:


> Because they only trolled on my post


so just because someone was only interested in 1 particular thread means their trolling and they work for the company in question?

I think that is a little rude to claim such a thing.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Just because he/she likes a product that endorses fish cruelty, that auntomatically means he/she is accused of being the owner/manufacturer? 

Well, when did jumping to conclusions become the norm?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Actually, I've seen iluvfish in a few threads such as 'The Poet and the Fish'. Don't jump to conclusions. It's going to make things worse.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Just because he/she likes a product that endorses fish cruelty, that auntomatically means he/she is accused of being the owner/manufacturer?
> 
> Well, when did jumping to conclusions become the norm?





LebronTheBetta said:


> Actually, I've seen iluvfish in a few threads such as 'The Poet and the Fish'. Don't jump to conclusions. It's going to make things worse.


+++++++++++1


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Actually, I've seen iluvfish in a few threads such as 'The Poet and the Fish'. Don't jump to conclusions. It's going to make things worse.


I think it's obvious. Re-read this thread, check her join dates and post history.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Funny how they haven't responded back after being called out


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Someone with talent could make some money by making stuffed toy bettas, BIG ones you can sleep with! Made to look like your real betta :mrgreen:


SUCH a good idea!!!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I think we should just drop the whole thing and move on. Its not going to solve anything to harshly accuse them of something. It'll only end up coming back and biting the accuser in the hind end.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

registereduser said:


> I think it's obvious. Re-read this thread, check her join dates and post history.


Still is very unfair to accuse someone like that. You don't know this user personally. And who cares if they were trying to shed some good light on their product. They just came out with their product and MAYBE joining this forum to learn how to care for bettas and possibly later on adjusting their product for the benefit the fish.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

xShainax said:


> Funny how they haven't responded back after being called out


Because the mature thing to do is to drop it and not feed the fire.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Basic Preschool math: Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, any more accusations that iluvfish is an employee or whatever of the Teddy Tank and I close this thread down. Please stop picking on that poor person because you will give our forum an undeserved reputation for bullying.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You say "accuse" like it's a crime to work for the Teddy Tank Company!:lol:

If you notice, she didn't say she *wasn't* an employee ;-)

Anyway, I won't bring it up again if it bothers you guys. Rock on with this thread, it has been highly entertaining!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Okay, any more accusations that iluvfish is an employee or whatever of the Teddy Tank and I close this thread down. Please stop picking on that poor person because you will give our forum an undeserved reputation for bullying.


oops!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:roll: Don't make me zap you with my electric catfish, registered!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> :roll: Don't make me zap you with my electric catfish, registered!


you can call me Reggie :mrgreen:


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

> Don't make me zap you with my electric catfish


as a quick side note, your Sparky is very, very cute!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, Reggie, and thanks, magnum.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I like your avie, Sakura, with the big ol' kitty on the fish tank. Talk about a "catfish".:rofl:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, he just thought he'd plop his big furry self down so he could look out the window.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

*snickers* It makes me think about what the fish in there thought.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

"The sky is falling, the sky is falling! And it's really hairy!"


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> :roll: Don't make me zap you with my electric catfish, registered!


:rofl: You need a license to own a sparky! >


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No loving parent would buy a bowl and just let them watch if the kid learns the truth the parent looks like an idiot even more than they are.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would buy a half dozen of those then throw them way just to help kids with cancer or just donate the money to the origination.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Peta will just say we are horrible people and ignore the bears those peta retards think we abuse are fish they kill more animals in a second then we do in a year also if they get rid of slaughter house we will not be able to keep are pet carnivores.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The bare minimum for Betta is 2.5 gallon and 5 is better the fish need heater and filter bettas live longer in bigger tanks and the idiots who buy this will not care for it they tried to use the puddle myth.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

*raises eyebrow* 

Not to be a bother, and I also don't mean to be a back seat moderator, but maybe collecting all your thoughts into one post instead of 5 consecutive ones might be a good idea. Also, isn't this thread old?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it old I do not know dates well also I kept reading and posting i always forget i can edit.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry got to go....
okay i'm back luckily i made to the bathroom to peuk that product is sick i usually tell and show my bettas everything but this something they should not see oh my gosh they would have nightmares for the rest of their poor lives its okay bettas you can live your lives in your filtered heated and decorated 10 gals that you hog to yourselves you will never even think about such a horrible, sick, discusting, unhumane, bowl that should be used for salad not fish!!!!!!!! stupid people ahhhhhh those people frusterate me to high heavens i can't even express how mad i am without breaking at least ten rules on the forum 
stupid stupid stupid stupid ect
people!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry if this is an old thread but it is so sick that i had to comment


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not think this thread is old what month is it from and that other guy saying good bowl ahh a 1 gallon unfiltered unheated tank is bad.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

All three of my one gallons are heated and get changed every other day


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A one gallon is only okay for the best keepers like you but let me warn you they can not get good excise and I remember a study were they found bigger tank older Betta.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am upgrading them to medium Kritter Keepers soon, those are 2.5 gallons


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Great you bettas will love you even more i only keep two my parent will not let me get more tanks I just have a male in a 10 with apple snail with plants a female in a 20 gallon community tank I do not want to divide my 10 I do not like dividing because a fish could slip between or get stressed seeing each other.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

that teddy bear the guy who made it literally knew nothing about fish he said he keeps Betta fish in BOWLS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I sent them an e-mail letting them know exactly whats wrong with this tank and what they need to change. This is what I sent them anyone wanna add anything or correct me if I got something wrong?

I have a few complaints about your teddy tanks. I am a Betta breeder and know quite a bit about these beautiful animals and I would never ever place a Betta in these tanks and I will list the reasons why your product should never have been invented let alone sold.

Your website: Betta Fish orignated from Southeast Asia and live in small puddles. Therefore, they do well in smaller habitats. 
Actual Fact: Yes they did but they lived in massive rice paddies and have territories that can span what would fill a 10 gallon tank. They link shallow water not tiny puddles. The ideal tank for a single male betta is a 2.5 gallon.

Your Website: We recommend using Betta Fish Pellets for the Teddy Tank. Feed the Betta sparinlgy 3 times per week. Only feed the fish what it can eat in 3-5 minutes. Overfeeding can harm the fish and cause the water to be really dirty. 
Actual Fact: Bettas need to be fed twice a day 12 hours apart 3 betta pellets each time

Your only real and useful facts: Bettas breathe from the surface of the water and prefer water with little or no current due to their long fins. Male Bettas normally live by themselves in smaller containers or aquariums. They do well in a half gallon bowl or larger. Do not place more than one Male Betta in the same bowl. Betta's acclimate to household temperatures. Do not place the fish tank in direct sunlight or in a drafty area. Water temp. 74-82 F. 

You should at the very least change your care sheet and replace your errors with true facts about these beautiful and intelligent animals. Or you can take off the keep your fish in here and leave it as just what it should be storage.

Good day and I hope you at least read and strongly consider my requests as I and many of my fellow Betta lovers find this to be outrageous and cruel to the animals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Even if that thing held a gallon after decoration half a gallon only the most experienced breeders should use 2.5 and below and it still reduces life span do to low active and stress those corporate people know nothing about fish we could protest the head quarters.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

*sigh* 

As much as I hate to say it, I can see why the makers of Teddy Tank made it. Parents like to get their kids "Starter pets" to teach responsibility. Fish are considered great starter pets and a lot of parents will get their 5 year old a goldfish because it seems like less work than a puppy. Parents also get their kids stuffed toys to play with and cuddle and explore the mysteries of life with. Then when it's bed time, the kid goes to sleep with the fish on a night stand, teddy bear hugged close, and a night light in the corner for security. From a business perspective, combining all 3 looks like a literal goldmine. 

That's why I can't forgive this type of ignorance. Having business skills does not give you fish care skills. No fish are sold in pet stores as travel companions. As much false information as chain pet stores dish out, they are pretty good at telling little kids not to bring their fish tank to the playground or hug them at night while they sleep. If you do not believe me, go to a local Petco, Petsmart, or international equivalent and as the fish section worker, "Is it a good idea to use why fish tank as a stuffed animal night light and hug it while I sleep?" I'm 99.9% sure that even the generic chain fish store worker will say, "NO. Fish tanks should not be carried around like toys."

If you do something that even a chain pet store worker knows is a bad thing, you've reach a level of fish care ignorance I didn't even know existed. XD


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

+1 to all of you!

One of the things that bothers me most is that the company states that the Teddy Tank will help engage your child thus allowing for the child to bond w/betta and help with care of it. Now I got dumped on earlier in this thread by a proponent of this vile toy/tank/piecee of furniture for stating the obvious: most kids go from toy tp toy, losing interest after awhile and I believe that in making an animal a toy, it makes it more likely that the child will lose interest and forget about the toy for awhile. Yes, the child will be engaged with teddy and Mr. Fish; she'll love feeding it, etc...for awhile, but all kids' attention spans are fairly short, It's the way they were made! If your child can't engage with a fish in its own tank w/o having a stuffed toy around it, then she probably shouldn't have a fish!
I also have an issue w/the tank being a nightlight...when does he get to sleep? Another thread on this site made it clear that fish need a dark cycle, too, and if you don't give it to them, you mess up their circadian rhythm/cycle and that it could lower life span and immune system!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ravenwinds said:


> +1 to all of you!
> 
> One of the things that bothers me most is that the company states that the Teddy Tank will help engage your child thus allowing for the child to bond w/betta and help with care of it. Now I got dumped on earlier in this thread by a proponent of this vile toy/tank/piecee of furniture for stating the obvious: most kids go from toy tp toy, losing interest after awhile and I believe that in making an animal a toy, it makes it more likely that the child will lose interest and forget about the toy for awhile. Yes, the child will be engaged with teddy and Mr. Fish; she'll love feeding it, etc...for awhile, but all kids' attention spans are fairly short, It's the way they were made! If your child can't engage with a fish in its own tank w/o having a stuffed toy around it, then she probably shouldn't have a fish!
> I also have an issue w/the tank being a nightlight...when does he get to sleep? Another thread on this site made it clear that fish need a dark cycle, too, and if you don't give it to them, you mess up their circadian rhythm/cycle and that it could lower life span and immune system!


#1


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Hope they get sued for violating animal rights.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

iLuv fish was just stating his/her opinion, that does not mean he/she works for TT!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

GreyHounD said:


> Hope they get sued for violating animal rights.


Sadly, thats not going to happen. People think they're "just fish"
Which I don't understand. A life is a life, no matter what type of body it comes in. The species does not determine importance. :roll:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

"There just fish." Say the people who treat them like decorations.

"There just dogs." Say the people who fight them to the deaths in cramped bloody rooms stained with death.

"They are just humans." Says the man who strangled women to death and raped them.

What do all these people have in common? They are called sociopaths and are very mentally ill and shouldn't be trusted inside our society. Their lack of compassion and pity is dangerous. Anyone who can happily harm animals can harm people it has been proven. Most serial killers start with animals and move up to bigger game when they are no longer thrilled by the fantasy of animal deaths and need power over another creature, normally humans.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> "There just fish." Say the people who treat them like decorations.
> 
> "There just dogs." Say the people who fight them to the deaths in cramped bloody rooms stained with death.
> 
> ...


*Points to my signature.* Every animal deserves respect. I understand the food chain, and I am not against feeder animals or eating meat. I am against cruelty, though. I also believe that EVERY species has an equal right to respect, proper care, and conservation efforts. Just because an animal is destined to feed someone does not mean it should suffer beforehand.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Points to all of you! 

Well written harleraven!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hate this product and it teaches lack compasion to life.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Choc, this is a 3 month old thread that you have already posted on numerous times.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

You think that's bad?
http://e-comcyber.com/stock/pet/AS64/a.jpg

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...DFE1B2EF460218FBBB192B10DEEC7C71827F&first=39

http://www.mosbybuildingarts.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/mosby-fish.jpg

http://www.theaquablock.com/images/3beach.jpg (This one makes me sick)

http://www.instructables.com/image/F51YO62AW0EWIFNA00/Fish-Tank-LED-Bonanza.jpg (This one too)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh those are terrible my rule is any tank with a betta on the cover is not meant for Bettas.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Choc, this is a 3 month old thread that you have already posted on numerous times.


 I dont think this thread is three months old if it were wouldnt it be December?


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Last time it was used, was almost 2 months ago, 9/8
Choc....hate to break it to you, but we are a little over 1month to December....so: 3mos ago would be July, and 10mos ago was December....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure I said not three months old, so not three months I have a hard time with dates.


----------



## Blacklight (Oct 11, 2012)

When are people going to realize that bettas are animals and not decorations???


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Exactly I am glad Italy banned fish bowls.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

registereduser said:


> Choc, this is a 3 month old thread that you have already posted on numerous times.


 What wrong in posting on something numerous times? :lol:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> What wrong in posting on something numerous times? :lol:


It's called beating a dead horse ;-):lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you mean by that posting many times on one thread is okay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It depends on what you're postinbg. If you're trying to help someone then that's fine but if you're posting just to up your post count then that's not fine.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

registered, if one has to tick a box at the bottom of the screen before posting, then the thread is too old. This is okay. Others posted in it before Choc and I don't think he's trying to up his post count. He's just commenting on things.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes I am posting to share I like hearing your comments and stories.


----------



## monica12980 (Oct 24, 2012)

:O


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What soes that mean and what was the point?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I feel so sorry for most Bettas.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

At least parents could teach their kids about death when they need to explain to them why their betta died in a week.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes but they are not really learning about death. A Betta dying at 5 years is a real lesson about death you see them live, grow, and age.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yes but they are not really learning about death. A Betta dying at 5 years is a real lesson about death you see them live, grow, and age.


Sorry, it was meant to be sarcastic. If a parent is dumb enough to buy that thing without research for their kid they should not be parenting at all.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree. My mom did that but she is a great parent. I am glad she did thats how I ment Carter. He was the first Chocolate I ever saw.


----------

